# Hosting



## Dr Alban (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey, is there any difference between hosting place for my website, if my customers are mostly from us/can and hosting is in UK? Is speed really gonna be slower? Can somebody tell me if this is true?


----------



## milamarieonline (Aug 21, 2015)

i dont believe so. a lot of hosting companies have their servers in other countries than the folks that use them for hosting.


----------



## pixelgraffiti (Mar 16, 2017)

Godaddy is my favorite even thought so many people hate them...


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr Alban , Im going to send you a PM as well but ....

I use Vista print ,,And Vistaprint is a Dutch company with regional headquarters in Boston, MA, *Barcelona*, *Spain* and Sydney, Australia. With 24 localized websites delivering to over 130 countries.

Their page has never been slow etc for anything ive done on it..
Their speed is awesome very affordable..I pay 18.00 a month and i get unlimited images,videos,pages etc ..I use it basically as a web gallery since all my sales actually come from my facebook page.


----------



## nguyengiahoanglo (Jul 14, 2017)

I think hosting in US is a good choice for this case. pls try.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Will you be on a shared server? I'm wondering if you have UK hosting and the bulk of your customers are in the the US and Canada (potentially opposite peak viewing times) that you might have good server response time due to less competition on the server.


----------



## nguyengiahoanglo (Jul 14, 2017)

We can use a dedicated server instead of sharing hosting.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Why do you think it will be slower?


----------

